# Tutorial Contest Winner November 2007: Caffy



## user79 (Nov 30, 2007)

Congratulations to Specktra member *Caffy *for winning this month's tutorial contest!!! Your votes decided she was the winner for this month. *Caffy *will receive the prize of a $25 gift certificate to an online e-retailer, and a 4 month upgrade to a Premium Member subscription to Specktra.net.

Thank you so much, *Caffy*, for your tutorial, and to all who participated. We are greatly looking forward to next month's entries!




You can check out Caffy's winning tutorial by clicking here


----------



## xabi (Nov 30, 2007)

Congratulations Caffy! I had voted for you and I'm so glad you've won.
I love all your tutorials!!
Enjoy your prize


----------



## nunu (Dec 1, 2007)

congrats Caffy


----------



## frocher (Dec 1, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## MACATTAK (Dec 1, 2007)

Congrats on winning!


----------



## MacLover (Dec 1, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------

